# Best places for a gravel ride



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

For someone in Manhattan. Where are the best gravel rides? I don't mind a little distance to get there. So far I do Tallman and Haverstraw. What are the good Rockland County options, New Paltz area options, etc?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I don't know Rockland County, but if you can take the train out to Far Hills, NJ, there's a nice cluster of gravel roads through one of the prettiest parts of the state. Here's a route that I've done in the past that covers most of them and you can pick it up about a mile from the Far Hills train station.
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/6428024

p.s. this ride goes thru Donald Trump's golf course. If no one is out playing, I like to ride on the cart path. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpbmejZjfpI


----------



## Ryder's (Oct 18, 2013)

Try to track down the Hell of Hunterdon map/loop. It's a great combination of gravel, dirt, and secondary roads with great scenery and some hellacious climbs.


----------



## tommybike (Dec 30, 2015)

AlanE said:


> I don't know Rockland County, but if you can take the train out to Far Hills, NJ, there's a nice cluster of gravel roads through one of the prettiest parts of the state. Here's a route that I've done in the past that covers most of them and you can pick it up about a mile from the Far Hills train station.
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/6428024
> 
> p.s. this ride goes thru Donald Trump's golf course. If no one is out playing, I like to ride on the cart path. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpbmejZjfpI


Nice route. Pickle is a nice one to add to that. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

There are some really good routs up between Peekskill and Cold Spring, if you are still looking I can send you one.
Also some really good stuff farther up in the Catskills


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

What kind of security might be implemented on the gravel road that goes through Trump's golf course? I'm thinking there could be changes. 

btw, have you been on Old Farm Rd off of Lamington? Looks like a public (gravel) road but says RESIDENTS ONLY.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

merckxman said:


> What kind of security might be implemented on the gravel road that goes through Trump's golf course? I'm thinking there could be changes.
> 
> btw, have you been on Old Farm Rd off of Lamington? Looks like a public (gravel) road but says RESIDENTS ONLY.


I actually rode thru Trump's golf course yesterday.
https://www.strava.com/activities/831844162 

There was no security in sight - so I'm assuming that "The Donald" was not in residence. When he was there shortly after the election holding meetings with candidates for his cabinet, the road was closed and there were a lot of big, black SUVs with D.C. plates, as well as a helicopter overhead.

I have not been on Old Farm Road - for the reason you mentioned, but I've been on every public dirt road in that area. BTW, speaking of the "Old Farm", if you like local history, here's a good book on the subject. Old Farm Road isn't named after just any old farm, but THE old farm: https://archive.org/stream/storyofoldfarmor00mell#page/n13/mode/2up


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Very interesting about the Old Farm book. I cycled by Old Farm Road yesterday and noticed a weather beaten "Private Road" sign above the Residents Only sign.


----------

